

More SSH Brute Force Protection - tlongren
http://www.longren.org/more-ssh-brute-force-protection/

======
voltagex_
From
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/denyhosts/files/denyhosts/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/denyhosts/files/denyhosts/),
the last release of DenyHosts seems to be from 2008. The article says it's
actively developed, though.

Debian says:

[Date: Mon, 20 Jan 2014 23:47:41 +0000] [ftpmaster: Ansgar Burchardt]

Removed the following packages from unstable:

denyhosts | 2.6-10.1 | source, all

Closed bugs: 732712

\------------------- Reason -------------------

RoST; dead upstream; unmaintained; dysfunctional in sid

\----------------------------------------------

Also closing bug(s): 395565 436417 497485 514024 529089 546772 567209 609032
611756 622697 643031 690524 720130 721502 729322 731963 734329

Also closing WNPP bug(s):

~~~
tlongren
Yes, definitely needs updated. I'll write something more up-to-date up in the
next few days.

------
SEJeff
I'm amazed that the easiest way to make brute force attacks useless isn't
hardly ever mention. Simply disable password auth in your ssh server entirely
and use ssh keys _only_.

~~~
tlongren
Yes, I need to update the post to include this as this is what I use for all
servers now.

